# Japanese Beetles, Death to!



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Our Japanese Beetle / grub prevention program is a multi-pronged plan of attack which includes an app of milky disease spore back in 2014 (incredibly effective!); annual app.s of Granular chlorantraniliprole AND IN ADDITION TO ...

Today was perfect timing, minimal rain forecasts and soil conditions for our annual mid-April root drenches of systemic active ingredient Imidacloprid.

The plants will have sufficient time to take the a.i. up through the roots and throughout each plants entire system so that by the time Japanese Beetles are visiting our gardens from neighbors hatcheries, as soon as each beetle sinks its mandibles into our flowers, etc. ZAP! DEAD RIGHT THERE! GONER, baby! :thumbup:

We order our product as early as possible (January) each year before prices go up and this year I got a 2-1/2 gal jug of the a.i. from Compare & Save (generic products) via Home Depot, free delivery to our door for $71.50

Last year I realized I was losing so much time to repeating measuring and figuring out how many ounces of product each tree or shrub required that I went ahead and drew up a "map" of sorts and today I had the entire estate done in a matter of hours (as opposed to the past which would take twice as long!)

LOL, after watching in horror as every flowering plant in our yard and garden were destroyed by hordes of Japanese Beetles back in 2014, it is comical to go out every day now and see piles and piles of dead Japanese Beetles at the base of every flowering plant or, better yet, dead right there in and on and among the blossoms themselves! 

Gratuitous pic of "JAX," the very stern supervisor under whose watchful eye I proceeded, today! :lol:


----------



## Banderso (Mar 12, 2021)

That is also great for ash trees to help fight the emerald ash borer. I have found Dominion 2L has Imidacloprid at 21.4%. The LCN has mixing it at .5 ounce per gallon. Cost per 1,000 sq ft: 39 cents

https://www.domyown.com/dominion-2l-termiticide-concentrate-p-1223.html?utm_source=shareasale&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=1375036&utm_content=760709183&sscid=41k5_fctyw

https://thelawncarenut.com/blogs/news/may-30th-newsletter


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

@Banderso ^^^That^^^ is GREAT to know, Thank You! :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Imidicloprid will do nothing to japanese beetles, just FYI. You need bifenthrin as well.


----------

